# άντε κομμάτια να γίνει



## kevin98230

Γεια σας,

Αναρωτιέμαι οτι τι αυτη η εκφραση συμαινει "άντε κομμάτια να γίνει";

ευρύτερο πλαίσιο:
Εγώ: (I) stop going Greek, it's Russian now all the way. Sorry...
Αυτη: ntropi sou!
Εγώ:μονο τη ψυχή μου. Iσως μισο-μισο (ιδιο με τον φραππε μου)
Αυτη: etsi eukola ksepoulas tin psuxi sou?
Εγώ: ναι, θα ηθελα να ξεπουλησω χαρούμενα την ψυχή μου για το μέλλον, την ευτυχία και την αγάπη μου.
Αυτη: me apogoiteueis....alla an einai gia tin agapi sou *'ante kommatia na ginei*'! (elpizw na katalavaineis tin teleutaia ekfrasi)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοηθεια!!

Κλεανθης


----------



## Δημήτρης

Με αυτή την έκφραση δηλώνεις υποχώρηση επειδή αναγνωρίζεις ότι είναι πρέπον.



> Αυτη: me apogoiteueis....alla an einai gia tin agapi sou *'ante kommatia na ginei*'! (elpizw na katalavaineis tin teleutaia ekfrasi)


"You disappoint me, but if you are doing it for your Love,_ I won't say anything (against it)_". 

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ μια καλύτερη έκφραση στα αγγλικά για την ώρα, αλλά νομίζω φαίνεται η σημασία της φράσης.

Ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα:
"Κομμάτια να γίνει, θα το αγοράσω κι ας είναι ακριβό".
->Even if it's expensive, I will buy it (I am making a compromise for some reason)


----------



## kevin98230

Ευχαριστώ πολλά!!!! Δημήτρη

Δλδ, μπορεί να έχει χωρίς τη λέξη "άντε"; Αν οχι, τι χρήση έχει αυτή; 

Για την ολόκληρη έκφραση, μπορεί να έχει μια κυριολεκτική μετάφραση/εξήγηση (στα αγγλικά ή ελληνικά) που είναι και λογική; Αν δεν είναι δυνατό, δεν πειράζει!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι,

Κλεάνθης


----------



## Δημήτρης

Κυριολεκτικά μεταφράζεται "let it become pieces". Δεν νομίζω να βγάζει νόημα. Ελπίζω κάποιο άλλο μέρος να μπορεί να δώσει μια ανάλογη έκφραση της αγγλικής, εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι.
--
Το επιφώνημα "άντε" δεν είναι απαραίτητο μέρος της φράσης. Απλά δίδει ακόμη περισσότερη έμφαση στο ότι κάνεις κάποια παραχώρηση (είναι μια χρήση του "άντε", να δηλώνει συμφωνία).

Βλέπω ότι η φράση υπάρχει και στο Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής


> *κομμάτι* το [komáti] Ο44 : I1α. [...] β. (πληθ.) θραύσμα: Kάνω κτ. κομμάτια, το σπάζω. Tο βάζο έγινε κομμάτια / χίλια κομμάτια. Έκανε το γράμμα κομμάτια, το έσκισε. ΦΡ γίνεται κομμάτια η καρδιά* κάποιου. *κομμάτια να γίνει!, συγκαταβατική αποδοχή μιας δυσάρεστης κατάστασης.* (άι) στα κομμάτια!, επιφωνηματική έκφραση έντονης δυσαρέσκειας, αγανάκτησης, οργής ή έκφραση έκπληξης. γίνομαι κομμάτια για κπ., κάνω τα πάντα για να τον εξυπηρετήσω. [...]


----------



## shawnee

Για δοκιμάσετε το: "What the hell, I'll do it anyway" or, " I'll do it even if it is just for the hell of it". Or: "I'll do it and to hell with the consequences".


----------



## glavkos

Νομίζω ότι το "κομμάτια να γίνει" και το "άιντε στα κομμάτια" είναι κάπως διαφορετικές αν και παρόμοιες εκφράσεις. Καταλήγουν και οι δύο στο ίδιο ζητούμενο...Η έκφραση αυτή μπορεί να  σηματοδοτεί το ίδιο με άλλη μια όπως το "ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο", αλλά εκείνη πάλι έχει ιστορικό περιεχόμενο , αφού αναφέρεται σε ένα παππού που είχε πουλήσει το αμπέλι για να γλεντήσει με κάποια αοιδό - κάπου στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα στην Αθήνα. 
Δεν έχω αμπέλι και δεν μου αρέσει να σπάω πράγματα. Πέραν τούτου τις εκφράσεις αυτές τις βρίσκω διασκεδαστικές.


----------



## Chryssa

Ίσως μία ανάλογη αγγλική έκφραση με το *"κομμάτια να γίνει"* είναι το "*let it be". *

Όταν το λέμε, δηλώνουμε κατά κάποιο έναν συμβιβασμό ή ότι δε θα επιμείνουμε άλλο. Είναι σα να λέμε "εντάξει, ας γίνει έτσι τελικά". Και όπως είπε παραπάνω και ο Δημήτρης, το "άντε" δεν είναι απαραίτητο.


----------



## glavkos

@ Chryssa Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποδώσεις έναν ιδιωματισμό είναι με έναν άλλο ιδιωματισμό. Το "let it be" είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη έκφραση και αρκεί να πεις ένα "Ας είναι!" για να το αποδώσεις! Θα προτιμήσω την εκδοχή του shawnee...


----------



## Chryssa

Σίγουρα είναι θέμα προτίμησης οι λέξεις και οι εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας μας. 

Πάντως, το *let it be* αναφέρεται στα λεξικά σαν ιδιωματική έκφραση και γι΄αυτό θέλησα να το αναφέρω.


----------



## Eltheza

shawnee said:


> Για δοκιμάσετε το: "What the hell, I'll do it anyway" or, " I'll do it even if it is just for the hell of it". Or: "I'll do it and to hell with the consequences".



I'd go along with shawnee's versions, *"Go on, do it for the hell of it!"*

They render the stronger meaning, along the lines of *πηγαίνω κομμάτια* = 'drive like hell'.


----------



## cougr

I think that Chryssa's suggestion, if modified slightly to "then let it be so", could also be an apt translation of the phrase, especially in the context of kevin's query in the initial post. Another way by which it could be rendered is with the expression ".....then so be it."


----------



## shawnee

Ah, yes, I also see the appropriateness of, '...and so be it' in the given context, which I'm afraid I did get a little lost in.


----------

